# I'm all ready to go!



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I've been slaving away at getting ready for this Holistic fair tomorrow. Its all set up and ready!










It looks like a little store and now the whole building smells wonderful. One of the little girls helped me set it up so I payed her with one of the doggies she was eye ballin' the whole time. She left with the biggest grin. It was really amusing because each demo she set out she'd say "Oh this ones so pretty" or "oh I really like this one"! What a sweetie. I'm sure if she pulled out a pile of mud she would have said the same thing for that dog :rofl. Tammy


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

It looks just devine. Best of luck, Autumn


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope you SELL OUT! Give us an update as soon as your home!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Your set up looks very nice, hope you sell tons
Barbara


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you all. Tammy


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:cool :cool :cool Go sell some soap girl! Best of luck, hope you sell out and get orders for more!

Sheryl


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Good Luck!! Keep us posted!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy, you put a smile on my face I hope you have a great time, and are successful too! 
Sherrie


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

OH what a wonderful event! I cannot tell you all how great it was. And I sold alot of soap. I also sold quite a few of the stuffies, which made some littles quite happy! The best part is some new doors opened up for the business, and I got some really awesome trades. I now can make some Red Mandrin/ patch soap :biggrin. I can't wait! Thank you all for the best in moral support-it really means alot to me . All I can do is grin at the moment and make future plans. Tammy

P.S. Lindsey had an awesome time too! She is getting better at sales. You should have seen it. Two sales people at each end giving the "circle of life" sales pitch. What goes in the goats comes out of the goats to go into the goats. What a saleswoman she is turning out to be!


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

That is fantastic news Tammy! Congratulations on a successful show!

Kellyjo


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats! 
Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:wow :cool I am sooo glad you had a good time, and I am very happy for you that you had such good sales.

Way to go girl! 

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!! by the way I knew Lindsey could do it!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations---we really have fun at the shows--Carolyn


----------

